# Civil Engineering Salary Question



## PJ3346 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am currently looking to see what I should ask for in a raise at the company I work. Here is some of my background and hopefully maybe you guys can help me out.

I work at a Not-For-Profit company in upstate New York (about 55 employees), designing a variety structures, mainly for agricultural use. I passed the PE Exam Last April (woo hoo!) and I have talked with my supervisor and there have been talks to putting me in a Senior Engineer position, where I would review about 5 other engineers work and possibly be stamping some designs. So my question is, how much should I ask for? I have approximately 7 years of experience, I currently make mid 40s, but have really good benefits, 3 weeks of vacation, 1 week sick time, 3 personal days, company pays 90% of insurance, and have a 403( b ) where the company contributes in 8% of your salary in without having you to match that. If you guys could help out. I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not a civil engineer but from what I've read here and from my friends I'd say you could easily ask for 80 to 90k, based on where you live maybe more.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2012)

I dont have much knowledge on Ag work, but I would think you would be safe to at least askf ro $5K to $10K? I would just be a little hesistent about asking for too much because economic times are just so awful right now...

there tends to be somewhat of a bump after getting your PE, but the larger pay raises are usually a few years down the road (or it was for most people I worked up with)


----------



## addi (Jan 30, 2012)

Man, 40k is really low, especially with a PE. Have you thought about looking around or you plan to stay with this company? I would suggest to see how much other companies would offer you. Then you can come back to the table and tell them and you won't look too greedy because someone else is willing to pay you more.

I"m not familiar with Agricultural either, so maybe it's different for you guys.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jan 30, 2012)

At $40k I would do some soul searching, the benifits are pretty common except the 90% insurance, 40-50% is probably more typical. As JR engineer you should be in the $50k range as a senior you should be in the $60k range. I would not persue a raise based on the PE but see what a promotion can do and what kind of agreement to get you up to and industry standard salery would look like.

Not to disgree with Road Guy, but, I am getting pretty tired of this "economic times" argument. My company just posted record revenue and profit after giving me a 2% raise in three years because of "economic times".. I can see it if the company is struggling but at some time they need to pony up the $$


----------



## PJ3346 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I've used websites such as engineersalary, payscale and glassdoor, for areas right around where I am, they are saying I should be around the 65k mark. However; I don't think any of these take into account for stamping designs. I would assume it would go up even more to say the 70k mark? I am not sure but does it sound reasonable to ask for 25k more than I'm making now cause it seems that im quite underpaid as it is?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 30, 2012)

I would ask for the mid 60s at the very least because it sounds like you're severely underpaid, but I doubt they would give you what amounts to a 50% or so raise. Your best option might be to look for a position elsewhere, even if only to use it as leverage to get paid what should be standard in your industry.


----------



## CU07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I also live in upstate NY. I'm taking my PE in April and I currently make 55k at a private consulting firm working as an environmental engineer, but we have structural engineers at the same salary and level as well. Benefits are pretty similar, 3 weeks vacation, a couple of sick days, about 90% of my health insurance paid, some 401k matching (about 3%). PEs with your experience make about 70k without any stamping responsibility.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2012)

PJ3346 said:


> Well I've used websites such as engineersalary, payscale and glassdoor, for areas right around where I am, they are saying I should be around the 65k mark. However; I don't think any of these take into account for stamping designs. I would assume it would go up even more to say the 70k mark? I am not sure but does it sound reasonable to ask for 25k more than I'm making now cause it seems that im quite underpaid as it is?


Have you talked to any recruiters in your area to get a feel for what the _actual _salary range is for someone with your qualifications? One thing I learned (and some recruiters confirmed) is that a number of those salary websited often exaggerate salary levels. Also, depending on the relationship you have with your boss, it might not be a good idea to go and ask for a raise simply because "I have my PE now and these websites said so". In my opinion it's better to demonstrate _why_ you deserve a raise and what you bring to table. Show what value you add to your company. In addition, what additional responsibilities would you be willing to take on? I believe you are familiar with this thread as I see you posted in it. In that thread, see post #140 for how I approached my raise request. Note that after research of salary levels in my area, I discovered I was approximately 28% underpaid.

Your benefits sound pretty standard, but IMHO, any engineer doing design work who has a salary in the mid-40's is definitely being underpaid.


----------



## PJ3346 (Jan 31, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> PJ3346 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've used websites such as engineersalary, payscale and glassdoor, for areas right around where I am, they are saying I should be around the 65k mark. However; I don't think any of these take into account for stamping designs. I would assume it would go up even more to say the 70k mark? I am not sure but does it sound reasonable to ask for 25k more than I'm making now cause it seems that im quite underpaid as it is?
> ...


I haven't had a chance to talk to recruiters, and am unsure how to. I've always sought out my own jobs and never had used a recruiter before. I hadn't planned on just saying "well I'm a P.E. now, wheres my raise?" I planned on taking more responsibility, (checking Jr engineers work, stamping plans, approving designs) and feel that a raise will be justified with that new responsibility.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2012)

PJ3346 said:


> I haven't had a chance to talk to recruiters, and am unsure how to.


LinkedIn is a great resource for connecting with and contacting various recruiters both in and outside your area.


----------



## btcombination (Dec 15, 2012)

Had my annual evaluation 2 weeks ago, got a 4.5% raise BEFORE PASSING my PE - branch Structural. What is my strategy now?? Please advise!! I appreciate you guys input!!

Title: Senior Structural engineer III

State: Houston, TX

Years of Experience in USA : 7

Years of Experience outside USA : 0

Education: Bachelor, Master, or Doctorate degree: 2 Bachelors in civil engineer and construction management and Master in structural @ UT Austin.

Has FE, PE, or SE: EIT, PE - STR

Has LEED AP, PLS, P.Eng., ....etc.: N/A

Vacation days: 10

Sick leave days: unlimited

401K, Percentage match: 3%

Other Benefits: sit in office or cubical, pay education fees, etc: company stock purchase program up to 8% of annual salary with 15% market discount.

Annual Salary or rate per hour: $100000/ year

Before the raise $95680

I am going to talk to my boss and request for 15 days of vacation and probably $105000 or $110000. Please help. This is in Oil &amp; Gas industries. Thanks a bunch!


----------

